# Are you a GEEK



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You Know You Are a Geek If...


1, You'd rather communicate with people via e-mail, text messaging, instant message, or Twitter, then face to face, because "it's just easier that way."

2, If you've ever used "Joshua" as a password and thought you were being clever.

3, 16GB flash drive "just doesn't hold enough."

4, You buy a gadget just for the thrill of hacking it.

5, You say phrases like "Make it so!" and "These aren't the droids 

6, you're looking for", when you talk to people.

7, You write "text" in blocks of "140 Characters."

8, You have an LCD monitor 20" or greater, or a multiple monitor setup.

9, You do arithmetic in computer language (i.e. binary, ASCII) to impress friends, family and acquaintances.

10, You have more friends in the ‘virtual world’ than in real life!

11, You wear T-shirts with Star Wars, Stark Trek or any computer-related visuals on them

12, You have a computer server at home... which has a name... in the basement... of your parents' house…..which is called your "Command Center” or NORAD (after 
watching WarGames)... extra Geek points if your home server is named: W.O.P.R. or HAL.

12A, You have a junkyard full of extra computer parts in your garage.

14, You built your own PC and giggle when people tell you they have a Dell or HP computer.

15, Your PC has 4GB of RAM OR MORE…

16, You're proud of your own built PC that's so powerful it rivals IBM's Blue Gene Supercomputer.

17, You carry a USB flash drive in your pocket regardless of where you go.

18, When you're bored you take apart your desktop, laptop, television, DVD, DVR or cable box for fun.

19, Friends, family and family friends' friends, call you asking for computer help.

20, You are fluent in the Klingon language.

21, You have a cable internet connection but would like a T-1 line if 
it was reasonably affordable.

22, You give your servers little pet names ex: Maximus or WOPR.

22, You know that W.O.P.R. doesn't refer to just a hamburger

24, Red Bulls and frozen dinners are a daily part of your diet.

25, When you yell at your radio whenever a "Computer Show" airs because you think the host is an idiot…

26, You listen to the idiot anyway…

27, World of Warcraft is constantly on your to-do list.

28, You have four (or more) computers at your house, and it "just isn't enough."

29, You know that Debian, Ubuntu and Mandrake are just funny kids names.

30, You actually name your kids Debian, Ubuntu or Mandrake.

31, You've ever used "12345" as a password and thought you were being clever.

32, No matter how fast your computer turns on, it still isn't "fast enough"… even if it is just waking up from a sleep mode.

33, You passionately argue the virtues of (pick 'em): Windows vs. Apple vs. Linux / ATI vs. nVidia / AMD vs. Intel / LCD vs. Plasma / Star Wars vs. Star Trek vs. / Comics vs. Graphic Novels / HD-DVD vs. Blu-Ray / USB vs. Firewire / Jobs vs. Gates / etc. etc...

34, You loathe people who buy iPods, iPhones, or iTouches just because they are the hip things to own.

35, You secretly covet having an iPod, iPhone, or iTouch - but are too embarrassed to own one because of what your geek friends would think.

36, Your family calls you to fix their computers... so do your non-geek friends (or friend)... so do strangers...

37, You have major farmer’s tan!

38, You own five or more useless gadgets that run off your USB ports.

41, Your "laptop" with its massive 20-inch screen weighs more then your "desktop computer."

42, You've gotten this far READING THIS LIST!

43, You noticed that I numbered the list wrongly

44, You didn't notice so went to check

OK how many describe YOU then?

Kev


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I score 1Ah out of 24h....... :? :? 

Dr (computerate, not medical) Roy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I got 11 out of 40 
I think I better do it again as that makes me just over 25% a GEEK 8O


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

I didnt count but nearly all my answers are no so I am sure I am not a geek


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Geek*

I cannot relate to any of it!

0% Geek 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> I got 11 out of 40


Ha haaa! I only scored 10. Mavis is a bigger geek than meeeee :lol:

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I scored 80% of one,

I use 1234 as 'pin' on my Sky plus. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I only scored 1100 out of 101000 so I guess I'm no geek 8) 

The difference between a Geek and a Nerd?
A Nerd is a Geek with a social skill :lol: 

Patrick


----------

